# Hornkraut nimmt überhand



## Naturfreund (18. Mai 2011)

Hallo an alle,

ich bin etwas ratlos und würde gerne eure Meinungen dazu hören. Ich besitze seit 5 Jahren einen großen, naturnahen Teich, der an der tiefsten Stelle max. 2 m tief ist. Vor zwei Jahren habe ich __ Hornkraut eingesetzt, da ich hoffte, durch den Nährstoffverbrauch würden die __ Wasserlinsen etwas eingedämmt werden. Diese gingen von allein zurück. Von dem Hornkraut sah ich allerdings in dem Jahr auch nichts mehr. Ich ging also davon aus, dass die Nährstoffe für ein gutes Wachstum des Hornkrautes nicht reichen. Letzten Sommer allerdings wuchs es in einer Ecke des Teiches kräftig vor sich hin, ich war froh darüber weil ich sonst eigentlich keine Unterwasserpflanzen habe. Fische sind auch keine vorhanden, aber ich wollte meinen Kaulquappen und Molchen Versteckmöglichkeiten bieten. Nun ja, so weit so gut; aber dieses Jahr wuchert das Hornkraut so stark dass ich nicht mehr weiß was ich machen soll. Ich habe versucht es abzufischen, aber da kann ich stundenland fischen und es ist immer noch so viel da wie am Anfang (weils auch zum Teil ziemlich tief im Teich ist, und ich komm eh nicht in die Mitte). Algen hatte ich nur in den ersten Jahren, und dann nicht mehr. Wie kann es also sein dass diese Unterwasserpflanze sich so dermaßen ausbreiten kann? 
Und meine Frage ist nun: Geht das Hornkraut von allein zurück wenn nicht mehr genügend Nährstoffe da sind? Und kann es bis dahin den ganzen Teich einnehmen? Denn da ist es gerade bei :?

     

All das dunkle Zeug ist das Hornkraut

Ich freu mich über eure Meinungen. Danke im voraus!


----------



## pema (18. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Hornkraut nimmt überhand*

Hallo Mona,
mir tut es ja in der Seele weh, wenn ich diesen Hornkrauthaufen da liegen sehe. Leider wohnst du zu weit weg. Ich hätte gern 'ne Badewanne voll
petra


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Hornkraut nimmt überhand*

hallo,
jap mir gehts genauso  Manche haben soooo schön __ wuchernde pflanzen und ich nicht

LG oli


----------



## Naturfreund (18. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Hornkraut nimmt überhand*

@Petra: tja, so ähnlich hätte ich mich vor zwei Jahren auch gefühlt.. da wollte es noch nicht wachsen. Tja, jetzt hat es sichs wohl anders überlegt  Ich sollte eigentlich froh sein ich weiß  Aber ist dann doch etwas zu viel


----------



## Christine (18. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Hornkraut nimmt überhand*

Mona, weißt Du, wie Du ganz viele Leute - insbesondere da Dein Teich fischlos ist - glücklich machen könntest........KLICK Ich bin sicher, ganz viele würden - wenn sie die mickrigen Portionstöpfchen im Baumarkt betrachten, gerne etwas für Dein Hornkraut + Porto springen lassen. 

(Und wenn Du nichts dran verdienen möchtest, freut sich das nächste Tierheim über ne Spende)

Nur so eine Idee...


----------



## Echinopsis (18. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Hornkraut nimmt überhand*

Net schlecht...da hast du ja eine echte Hornkrautzucht! 
Bei mir wuchert es auch, aber es hält sich im.mo noch in Grenzen!


----------



## Naturfreund (18. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Hornkraut nimmt überhand*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Ich bin sicher, ganz viele würden - wenn sie die mickrigen Portionstöpfchen im Baumarkt betrachten, gerne etwas für Dein Hornkraut + Porto springen lassen.
> 
> Nur so eine Idee..



Die Idee ist prima. Ich ärgere mich selbst immer über die Wucherpreise für so mickrige Pflänzchen.  Und ich geb gern was ab  Nur ich hab keine Erfahrung mit dem Versand von Unterwasserpflanzen. Wenn ich was falsch mache, kommen die hinterher braun beim Empfänger an...


----------



## Echinopsis (18. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Hornkraut nimmt überhand*

Viel kannst Du da eigentlich nicht verkehrt machen. Am besten Wasserundurchlässige Beutel/Tüten besorgen, dort das Hornkraut reinpacken und zusätzlich mit nassem Stoff/Zeitungspapieren o.ä sauber einpacken und danach in die nassen Tüten und das ganze Luftdicht verschließen.


----------



## Christine (18. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Hornkraut nimmt überhand*

Hallo Mona,

das ist kein Problem: Ich hab auch schon Hornkraut per Post bekommen: Handelsüblichen Müllsack, das Zeug schön nass da reinn, Müllsack fest zumachen - am besten mit einem Schnipsgummi (wie die Fischtüten im Zooladen). Vorsichtshalber einen zweiten Sack drum. Päckchen bei DHL kostet 4,90 - max. 60 x 30 x 15 cm und 2 kg (online Frankierung ist billiger) und Montag bis Mittwoch ab die Post. So bist Du auf der sicheren Seite, was die Laufzeit angeht. (PS: Hermes ist zu lahm. )


----------



## ffwnad (18. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Hornkraut nimmt überhand*

ich weiss wie du dich fühlst mona,
habe selber erst 2 teiche versucht hornkraut frei oder besser gesagt auf ein gesundes Maß zu bekommen, aber ganz habe ich es nicht geschafft  es fängt schon wieder an zu wachsen. 
habe im frühjahr 3 Traktoranhänger voll weggefahren. also kann nur sagen fleissig weiter rausziehen.

mfg

andre


----------



## Naturfreund (18. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Hornkraut nimmt überhand*

Ah, okay. Ist auf jeden Fall ne Überlegung wert. Ich hätt zwar immernoch Angst dass das Hornkraut die Reise nicht heil übersteht, aber ich vertraue da mal euch Experten  Obwohl ich nicht glaube dass das meinen Bestand sehr beeinträchtigen wird.. 

Gibt es sont noch irgendeine Hoffnung dass dieses Wucherzeug nicht den ganzen Teich einnimmt? Gibt es irgendwelche Wasserpflanzen, die dem Wasser noch stärker die Nährstoffe entziehen? Also dem Hornkraut gewissermaßen Konkurrenz machen ? Außer __ Wasserlinsen jetzt


----------



## Echinopsis (18. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Hornkraut nimmt überhand*



ffwnad schrieb:


> ....
> habe im frühjahr 3 Traktoranhänger voll weggefahren...



 davon hätte ich gerne ein Foto gesehen
(nicht weil ich Dir nicht glaube, sondern einfach um es mit eigenen Augen zu sehen).


----------



## Naturfreund (18. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Hornkraut nimmt überhand*

@ffwnad: Whoa!! Das ist ja krass. Du machst mir Angst :shock


----------



## Christine (18. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Hornkraut nimmt überhand*

Hallo Mona,

jede Pflanze wird, wenn die Nährstoffe wirklich so üppig sind, das Wuchern anfangen. (Ausser denen, die nicht soviele Nährstoffe mögen.) Es geht das Gerücht, dass die __ Wasserpest eine gute Pionierpflanze sei, die sich verabschiedet, wenn das Nährstoffangebot nicht mehr stimmt - andererseits sagt der Name "Pest" ja schon alles. 

Du könntest noch Krebsscheren versuchen.


----------



## Springmaus (18. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Hornkraut nimmt überhand*

Hallo,





Nimm doch ein paar Krebsscheren  

Gruß Doris


----------



## Zacky (18. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Hornkraut nimmt überhand*

Hallo Mona...

Also, wie Christine es schon zwischendurch schon mal schrieb, ich wäre Dankbar für etwas von dem was du zuviel hast. Wenn das ginge, melde dich doch bitte mal per PN bei mir. Preis/Menge die du entbehren kannst? Mein Hornkraut erstickt in Algen und kommt nicht zum Zug.

Danke...


----------



## Naturfreund (18. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Hornkraut nimmt überhand*

@blumenelse: Krebsscheren hab ich schon versucht, irgendwie kümmern die bei mir. Sind die immer nur an der Oberfläche oder können die sich auch im tieferen Wasser verwurzelt haben, sodass man sie bei natürlicher Wassertrübung nicht mehr sieht? Dann kanns natürlich sein dass ich mehr davon habe als ich weiß


----------



## ffwnad (18. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Hornkraut nimmt überhand*



Echinopsis schrieb:


> davon hätte ich gerne ein Foto gesehen
> (nicht weil ich Dir nicht glaube, sondern einfach um es mit eigenen Augen zu sehen).



wenn ich eines finde lad ich gerne eines hoch.
und nur als anmerkung der teich hat 500m³ inhalt und eine fläche von ca.400 m². das ist kein kleiner gartenteich.

mfg
andré


----------



## Christine (18. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Hornkraut nimmt überhand*

Hallo Mona,

eigentlich ankern die Krebsscheren am Grund und kommen nur zur Blüte hoch...


----------



## Zacky (18. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Hornkraut nimmt überhand*



ffwnad schrieb:


> und nur als anmerkung der teich hat 500m³ inhalt und eine fläche von ca.400 m². das ist kein kleiner gartenteich.
> 
> mfg
> andré



Das ist doch euer Feuerlöschteich, oder!?

 war nur Spaß, aber das passte gerade so gut.  :friede dein Profilbild und so. kriege ich jetzt


----------



## pema (18. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Hornkraut nimmt überhand*

Hallo Mona,
ich schließe mich Zacky an und kaufe - fast - alles. Bitte 'ne PN falls du dich zum Händler machen willst.
petra


----------



## Digicat (18. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Hornkraut nimmt überhand*

Servus Mona

Warum hat dein Teich so braunes, trübes Wasser 

Ist das durch das "Pflücken" des Hornkrautes passiert 

Hab jetzt erst dein Profil gelesen ... OK .. kein Folienteich ...

Heißt du kannst nicht kontrollieren welche Pflanze wächst und ob sie eventuell wuchert ...

Die Nährstoffe holt sie aus dem Teichboden (Lehmboden) und aus dem Teichwasser ...

Denke mehr wie immer wieder dezimieren kannst net machen ...

Fürs Hornkraut dürften im Teich optimalste Bedingungen herrschen ...


----------



## Naturfreund (18. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Hornkraut nimmt überhand*



Digicat schrieb:


> Warum hat dein Teich so braunes, trübes Wasser
> 
> Ist das durch das "Pflücken" des Hornkrautes passiert



Komisch, oder? Ist voll schlimm dies Jahr mit der Trübung. Nein, das kommt nicht durch das abfischen. Naja, ich hab zu meinem Leidwesen ein Entenpärchen, dass regelmäßig zu Besuch kommt. Jetzt wo du's sagst, kommt das vielleicht vom gründeln der __ Enten. Was anderes kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Der teich ist nicht jedes Jahr so trüb

....Oder sollten die Enten Fischlaich eingeschleppt haben???:shock


----------



## Schaffi (18. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Hornkraut nimmt überhand*

Also ich würd dir auch gern ne große Tüte von dem Hornkraut abnehmen, falls da interesse ist bitte eine PN an mich. 
Gruß 
Stefan


----------



## Doc (18. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Hornkraut nimmt überhand*

Und ich hab letzte Woche 5 Töpfchen für 15 € gekauft :-/ ... dann nochmal 5 ... mit 2 kleinen Stengeln drin


----------



## Naturfreund (18. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Hornkraut nimmt überhand*

So, wenn Interesse am Hornkraut besteht, bitte schaut mal in dieses Thema:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=336950#post336950


Und sendet mir bei Interesse eine PN

Danke!


----------

